# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  form RUN_PRODUCT to RUN_REPORT_OBJECT

## keamor

After upgraded our forms 4.5 and report 2.5 and then form 6i to 10g; running report from form in 10gAS web failed with following error:

FRM-41213: Unable to connect to the Report server 00.000.000.00.


The trigger WHEN-BUTTON-PRESSED for running report was changed as follows, what I discovered that the RUN_PRODUCT did not change to RUN_REPORT_OBJECT, after upgraded from 6i to 10gAS using Forms Migration Assistant.  Is that a reason for cause the problem for running report from 10gAS web? Any idea or suggestion?

The trigger in 6i:

/*******************************************
   Code modified by the Forms Migration Assistant
   05-Oct-2005 11:59 AM
 *******************************************/

DECLARE
 dummy      BOOLEAN;
BEGIN
 dummy := Show_lov('REPORT_LIST');
END;

IF :REPORTS.REPORT_LISTS = 'adreport' THEN
  RP2RRO.RP2RRO_RUN_PRODUCT (REPORTS, 'adreport.rdf',
              ASYNCHRONOUS, RUNTIME,
              FILESYSTEM, TO_CHAR(NULL), NULL);

ELSIF :REPORTS.REPORT_LISTS = 'analyst_list' THEN
	  RP2RRO.RP2RRO_RUN_PRODUCT (REPORTS, 'analyst_list.rdf',
              ASYNCHRONOUS, RUNTIME,
              FILESYSTEM, TO_CHAR(NULL), NULL);
END IF;


The trigger in 10g now:

/*******************************************
   Code modified by the Forms Migration Assistant
   05-Oct-2005 11:59 AM
 *******************************************/

DECLARE
 dummy      BOOLEAN;
BEGIN
 dummy := Show_lov('REPORT_LIST');
END;

IF :REPORTS.REPORT_LISTS = 'adreport' THEN
  RP2RRO.RP2RRO_RUN_PRODUCT (REPORTS, 'adreport.rdf',
              ASYNCHRONOUS, RUNTIME,
              FILESYSTEM, TO_CHAR(NULL), NULL);

ELSIF :REPORTS.REPORT_LISTS = 'analyst_list' THEN
	  RP2RRO.RP2RRO_RUN_PRODUCT (REPORTS, 'analyst_list.rdf',
              ASYNCHRONOUS, RUNTIME,
              FILESYSTEM, TO_CHAR(NULL), NULL);
END IF;

kellie

----------


## stecal

Read this and see if it helps.

http://databasejournal.com/features/...le.php/3408861

----------

